# HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem von nem Kumpel seinen alten Laptop bekommen, ein HP Compaq NX6325 (AMD Sempron 3500, 512MB RAM, 60GB HDD, ATI Radeon XPress 1150), doch leider ist dieses anscheinend beschädigt, sodass es nicht mehr hoch fährt. Ich habe es darauf hin einmal aufgeschraubt und geguckt, ob ich einen Defekt finde, doch leider ist dem nicht so.

Das Merkwürdige ist: Beim Anschließen des Netzteils leuchtet die LED des Akku, er wird also geladen bzw. das Notebook erkennt den Netzbetrieb. Aber wenn ich den An-Schalter betätige leuchtet die HDD und Power-LED nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde auf (Laptop/Bildschirm bleiben aus). Ich vermute, dass es ein RAM-Defekt sein könnte...

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben oder eigene Erfahrungen mit diesem Laptop schildern? Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
OdlG


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Kann man schwer sagen, aber bei nem RAM-Defekt nicht mal angehen...? hmm... hast Du den Sitz ds riegels denn mal gecheckt, raus und wieder reingesteckt?

Steck mal die Festplatte ab, ob Du dann wenigstens ins BIOS könntest. Und teste auch mal ohne AKku, nur Netztbetrieb.


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

RAM Riegel (1x512) habe ich raus und wieder rein gemacht (gleich auch mal wegen Staub usw. geguckt, aber da war nix), doch habe ich keine Änderung.

Festplatte fällt auch raus, mit und ohne sie geht es auch nicht.

Beim Netzbetrieb ohne Akku leuchtet logischweise die Akku-LED net mehr, aber mehr ändert sich nicht, alles bleibt aus.

Mich wundert es, weil keine Komponente beschädigt aussieht, zumal mein Kumpel den Lappi auch nicht zu sehr beansprucht hat (War nur sein Schul-laptop)

EDIT: auch ein Wechsel der Mainboard-Batterie hat nichts gebracht!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

naja, es kann alles auch mal kaputtgehen, zB die Mainboards bekommen "gerne" mal kleine Risse, weil das Gehäuse immer ein bisschen biegsam ist, und dann geht gar nix mehr...


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

soll ich vllt mal ein paar bilder von MB und den Komponenten machen? Wäre schade, wenn ich den laptop einfach so aufgeben müsste...

EDIT: Die CPU sieht gut aus, hab mal eben unter den Kühler geschaut, ich hoffe die ist es nicht. Aber wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie es ist? Die 30€würde ich für ne neue CPU auch noch ausgeben


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Im Anhang habe ich mal einige Bilder hinterlassen, ich hoffe, dass sie weiterhelfen!

Lohnt der Kauf neuen RAMs bzw einer CPU? Soll heißen, ist ein MB-Defekt warscheinlich oder könnte es auch ein RAM-/CPU-Defekt sein? Falls ich ihn funktionsfähig bekomme, rüste ich ihn ohnehin mal auf...

EDIT: Könnte ein BIOS-Flash oder ähnliches helfen?


----------



## iRaptor (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Wie willst du das BIOS flashen wenn du das ding nicht anbekommst?


----------



## OdlG (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*



iRaptor schrieb:


> Wie willst du das BIOS flashen wenn du das ding nicht anbekommst?



Ich meinte ja "oder so" 

War eher die Frage danach, ob es noch Möglichkeiten gibt, Fehler zu beheben, aber ich denke, dass es ein Hardwaredefekt ist, sodass ja auch ein Flash net helfen dürfte, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

das is echt einfach zu schwer  zu beurteilen... wenn Du jetzt alles da hättest - CPU, RAM usw - dann würd ich es probieren. Aber extea besorgen? Da würd ich das liber bei ebay an einen bastler verkaufen.,


----------



## chris-gz (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Oder mal an irgend nen Händler gehen der die Dinger testen kann und dir mal durchcheckt. Bei uns kostet so was (also ne Fehlerfindung welches Teil defekt ist) 10€ höchstens.


----------



## OdlG (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das is echt einfach zu schwer  zu beurteilen... wenn Du jetzt alles da hättest - CPU, RAM usw - dann würd ich es probieren. Aber extea besorgen? Da würd ich das liber bei ebay an einen bastler verkaufen.,



Ich glaube, eine Verwandte von mir hat noch ausgedienten RAM, vllt kann ich so schon mal den prüfen. Ansonsten gucke ich seit gestern schon bei eBay nach CPU/RAM. Hält sich erfreulicherweise in Grenzen was die Kosten angeht



chris-gz schrieb:


> Oder mal an irgend nen Händler gehen der die Dinger testen kann und dir mal durchcheckt. Bei uns kostet so was (also ne Fehlerfindung welches Teil defekt ist) 10€ höchstens.



Ja, ich werd erstmal fragen gehen, was die Fehlerfindung kostet. Danke für den Tipp


EDIT: Der RAM war es schon mal nicht, habe mal einen RAM-Riegel aus nem funktionierenden Laptop genommen!


----------



## OdlG (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Ich habe im Internet den Hinweis gefunden, dass das Problem an der Lötstelle des Stromanschlusses sein könnte. Daraufhin habe ich den laptop aufgeschraubt und biete hier ein paar Bilder feil. Könnt ihr i.was erkennen? Ich habe nix Auffälliges gesehen!

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt auch mal für 16€ nen Turion X2 Ultra bestellt. Vllt ist es ja die CPU...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

ich sehe da nix. aber es können auch micro-Risse sein, die sieht man nicht wirklich, da müßte man die Leitungen durchmessen.


----------



## AmdNator (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Also sieht nach einem Board defekt aus. Bei Ram oder CPU z.B. bleibt das NB meistens hängen und die LED´s wo du gesagt hast leuten dauernd auf soll je nach Modell ein fehler Code zeigen. Das NX6325 hab ich jetzt selber noch nicht repariert aber schon genug andere Modelle von HP ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

Schau das du vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Board herbekommst du musst nicht auf das Modell schauen sondern beim Board nach der Part Number und danach suchen weil HP Boards oft in verschiedenen Modellen verbaut. 

So wie bei den meisten Hersteller wie ACER oder Lenovo.


----------



## OdlG (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Okay, dann gucke ich nach nem neuen MoBo... Neu kosten die so 150€, ich hoffe, das finde ich noch billiger, denn soviel ist mir der Lappi nicht mehr wert^^

In dem offiziellen "Wie zerlege ich das NX6325"-Handbuch von HP steht eine Part-Number: 417967-001. Könnte das die Mobo-Nummer sein?

Oder ist die S/N bzw P/N unten auf dem Laptop gemeint? (S/N: CNU6342FD0; P/N: EY344ET#ABD)

*EDIT:* Okay, hab grad mal gegoogelt, es scheint die erste zu sein, siehe hier. Part Number ist also 430864-001

*EDIT 2:* Bei eBay habe ich welche aus den USA gefunden. Kann ich die einfach so in meinen Laptop einbauen? Und gibts auch welche für unter 100€?


----------



## OdlG (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Also der Computerfachmann meinte, er kriegt ne Reparatur oder Fehlerdiagnose nicht hin. 

So habe ich eine neue CPU (AMD Turion X2 Ultra ZM-80) eingebaut, doch wie ich bereits vermutet habe, hat das nicht geholfen.

Was meint ihr? Was kann der Fehler sein und was kann helfen? Könnte z.B. der Backofen-Trick helfen bei dem MB? Vllt sollte ich mal das nackte Board in die Röhre schieben...

EDIT: Im Internet scheint der Austausch des Netzteils einigen Nutzern Erfolg gebracht zu haben. Könnte dies auch bei mir der Fall sein? Falls ja, muss ich mir unbedingt ein original NT holen oder tun es auch Ersatzgeräte? Würde vllt auch ein 90W-NT nehmen, da ich ja auch eine stärkere CPU verbaut habe...


----------



## OdlG (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: HP Compaq NX6325 fährt nicht hoch*

Nach meinem Urlaub hat mich heut mein Vati angesprochen, er hätte nen Freund mit gleichem Laptop. Dieser kenne das Problem, bei ihm war der Akku kaputt. werde mal dessen akku probieren, ist mir lieber als ein neues MB^^

EDIT: Weder Netzteil noch Akku sind kaputt... werde mal bei HP frage, was die Leuchtsignale bedeuten. Dann werd ich mich doch umsehen müssen nach nem MB 

EDIT 2: Laut dieser Quelle muss es das Netteil sein... Werde nochmal bei dem Bekannten fragen... Will nix teures kaufen müssen...


----------

